# what about winni-v?



## jallen762000 (Sep 11, 2005)

ok all I see is people dawging winni-v, which is fine,  but why is nobody recommending anything in its place?    I was thinking about getting it,  and if it is such bull,  tell me what I can get thats not bull.


----------



## LAM (Sep 11, 2005)

compared to a lot of other AAS's winstrol is a pretty crappy steroid.  for bulking, cutting or gaining strength tren is 10x better than winstrol


----------



## durk (Sep 11, 2005)

your saying winnie v right that stuff from legal steroid sites. If so yes it isnt even real winstrol.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

Are we talking the steroid or the supplement that tries to fool teenagers into thinking its a steroid? We need clarification here, if its the supplement this is the wrong forum.


----------



## durk (Sep 11, 2005)

you cant really get roids from any sites you will probably get ripped off. take a trip to mexico or ask make some friends at the gym. 
by the way you better not be some stupid 17 year old kid.


----------



## jallen762000 (Sep 11, 2005)

it's from the sight legalsteriod, and no i'm not 17, i'm 28


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

What you can get that is not bull is a good training and dietary routine.

Winstrol has long been illegal, so no website can sell it legally - ergo obviously its a sham.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 11, 2005)

I see alot of people were thinking that was you too Mudge.


----------



## LAM (Sep 12, 2005)

jallen762000 said:
			
		

> it's from the sight legalsteriod, and no i'm not 17, i'm 28



that site doesn't sell steroids.  those supplements are 100% bullshit and a complete waste of money


----------

